# (Late) Fall Photos



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

And now, for my 1,000th post...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Wait, fall col..??? Oh, California. 

Purty colors!


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Wait, fall col..??? Oh, California.
> 
> Purty colors!


Very nice pictures. Beautiful car.

The colors there in Cali aren't that odd RGal. Here in Illinois near St Louis, my trees didn't start to change until AFTER Thanksgiving. In fact I had to rake leaves and mow my yard the second week of December and not all the leaves were gone then. :tsk:

VERY mild winter here...makes me think I am somewhere much farther south and just haven't realized it yet.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> Wait, fall col..??? Oh, California.


Yeah, actually, I took those pictures the day before Thanksgiving, but didn't get a chance to scan them in yet. :angel: (hence "late" on my part)

The leaves fell off a week or so later.


----------



## KwlAznKid (Nov 22, 2004)

FenPhen said:


> Yeah, actually, I took those pictures the day before Thanksgiving, but didn't get a chance to scan them in yet. :angel: (hence "late" on my part)
> 
> The leaves fell off a week or so later.


haha thought it was kinda werid cuz im in CA too and its freezing and wet
(well freezing here is probably warm in NY) :eeps:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

KwlAznKid said:


> (well freezing here is probably warm in NY) :eeps:


The typical nighttime temps here are significantly warmer than the typical daytime temps over there (by 10-20 degrees). When the rain let up tonight, it was nice out. 

/not going back to New York


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

nice pics! :thumbup:


----------



## KwlAznKid (Nov 22, 2004)

FenPhen said:


> The typical nighttime temps here are significantly warmer than the typical daytime temps over there (by 10-20 degrees). When the rain let up tonight, it was nice out.
> 
> /not going back to New York


haha dang that's crazy
we'll lookin out the window right now its nice and sunny

nice pics btw i forgot to say that


----------



## JoeK (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the great pics. Back on the silver grey wagon.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice pics! In the first thumbnail it looks like your car is on fire!


----------

